# Earl Peyroux



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Back in the day, Earl Peyroux was the Bobby Flay of PBS... from Pensacola.

WSRE (PBS) is rebroadcasting his shows .

Saturdays at 9:30.

He's nowhere near as polished as today's chefs. But he has some good recipies anyway.

Jim


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Dang Jim. I see you are true downtown P'cola old school. One day I'll stop giving you grief and meet up with you. Well, afterwards I'll give you a hard time anyhow still, you know it's the dang truth right


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll have to dvr this series. I like the old school cooks! Justin Wilson show back in the day was my favorite! I'm not sure but I don't think he went to culinary school either


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I am a fan of Chef Peyroux.....back in the late 70's my mother completed several of his culinary courses at then PJC! Huge influence on my culinary chops.......


----------

